# Hanna is RUINED



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Since I just moved into my house and haven't been able to groom her normally, I decided to take her to the local PetSmart (the one that didn't want to hire me, the shifts that I was asking for would apparently make the others jealous, according to the store manager). Well anyway, I brought her in for a brush out, sanitary and feet. She's not showing I told the girl, so don't kill yourself over her feet just don't trim over the top. I was not too worried as she's used to me handling her frequently and every groomer knows what a sanitary trim is. Actually, every groomer except this girl. She completely shaved the seat of her pants and didn't even touch her sanitary! Of course I didn't see it when I picked her up because of all the hair but I just saw it and I am so MAD! And I work for the company! That's it, no one else will ever touch her again. I'm thinking about asking for my money back, but I don't know if I can BC I'm an employee. And I was thinking about restarting her show career in a few months, but I can forget about that for now!:frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm SO sorry.:frusty: Just goes to reinforce my decision to NEVER leave Kodi alone with a groomer who hasn't shown me MANY times that s/he knows EXACTLY what *I* want done!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes, I was way too trusting BC even a bather at PS is taught how to do a proper sanitary
I guess I just forgot that people can still be stupid. If she wasn't sure what to do she could have just asked me, I was in the store the whole time. I just didn't have access to a groom set up.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

So mad! Fuming! Irate! I am going to complain, even if I don't get my money back. I don't like conflict and I'm not the kind of person to complain, but this is over the line. I still paid for the service. She has been growing that hair for 1 1/2 yrs, it will take about 3 yrs to catch up to the rest of her coat. Lesson learned.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hind sight is always 20 20. Never ever take a show dog to a groomer, you know these are not show groomers, they are making a living and getting dogs out quickly, some don't even like dogs and most especially a drop coat...too much work. The hair should blend pretty quickly. A show groomer is very different they make their living making showdogs look great. 

I often hear people on the forum complaining about how hard the Havanese is to groom, in the world of drop coats they are not. I feel sorry for the handlers of dogs like Maltese who's long flowing coat tangles gets dirty on the bottom after every show looks gray to black, need to be wrapped every few days and talk about eye staining!!! I realise many people have no experience grooming a dog. Your showing!!!! Never take your showdog to petsmart or any of the others even if you work there. Your dog needs special handling and patience....one of the problems, if a dog is mishandled on a grooming table is it can cause them to be tail down for exam. 

Ok after my rant...I want to see you and Hanna be successful. Hanna is still young so after the hair starts growing practice blowing it dry so it not glaringly noticable and blends, the judge is looking at movement and conformation, make for sure it flows.

Showing should be fun, these things are bumps in the road not the end of the world. You can do it.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

You're both right. I just get annoyed at others looking down at PS and making blanket statements that all PS groomers are horrible. I just didn't think this would happen to me. I know how this company teaches grooming and although it's not show grooming, there is no excuse for how my dog ended up. Nobody taught that groomer to do a sanitary clip like that, she just did it of her own accord. It's even in the manual! Of all people, I know hair grows back but it still stings. Everyone at my old salon would be completely shocked and outraged. I plan on going back and showing the girl what she did. I will a teach her how to do a sanitary but it comes at my expense. Never again.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...I'm sorry that happened to you/Hanna.

At least she's the same sweet dog no matter what they did to her hair.

I know it's a much bigger deal when you are showing or planning on showing your dog. So sorry this happened.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

atsilvers27 said:


> Since I just moved into my house and haven't been able to groom her normally, I decided to take her to the local PetSmart (the one that didn't want to hire me, the shifts that I was asking for would apparently make the others jealous, according to the store manager). Well anyway, I brought her in for a brush out, sanitary and feet. She's not showing I told the girl, so don't kill yourself over her feet just don't trim over the top. I was not too worried as she's used to me handling her frequently and every groomer knows what a sanitary trim is. Actually, every groomer except this girl. She completely shaved the seat of her pants and didn't even touch her sanitary! Of course I didn't see it when I picked her up because of all the hair but I just saw it and I am so MAD! And I work for the company! That's it, no one else will ever touch her again. I'm thinking about asking for my money back, but I don't know if I can BC I'm an employee. And I was thinking about restarting her show career in a few months, but I can forget about that for now!:frusty:


I posted this on the Grooming forum and I have calmed down BUT I had the groomer out yesterday for Sasha and Rango. I know Sasha is difficult so I mostly do it all myself. I just wanted her to use the clippers to "even her up" from my cut. Made that very clear told her I would work on the matts and bathe her. She shaved her to the skin, including her ears!! She looks like a rat.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

a coat


sashamom said:


> I posted this on the Grooming forum and I have calmed down BUT I had the groomer out yesterday for Sasha and Rango. I know Sasha is difficult so I mostly do it all myself. I just wanted her to use the clippers to "even her up" from my cut. Made that very clear told her I would work on the matts and bathe her. She shaved her to the skin, including her ears!! She looks like a rat.


That's unfortunate. The groomer should have refused since you say she had mats. Clippers don't cut through mats so the only thing a groomer can do is demat or shave. I would have told you to either get dematting done or work on the mats yourself until she was completely or almost mat-free. Poor customer service and communication by the groomer. There are many tips on the forum on how to maintain a coat. Sorry I only have my phone at the moment so typing is difficult.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh I can completely understand your fury. What a disappointment, the "it will grow back" isn't a good consolation when you plan to show.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I can understand your fury. There was no excuse! Isn't the sanitary cut about the most basic cut there is? What is done is done, we hear your frustration and fury. We are appreciate you sharing thegrooming screw up. (((((Hugs)))))

I got mad at myself when I shaved past the privates up through the legs while I was getting the sanitary done. Dexter ended up with a shaved hind end. I looked at that bare bottom for weeks, lesson learned. (Be careful what you shave when Hav is laying on their back).


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh, how upsetting that is, at least it was just the back side. You have such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I usually just scissor the area, not as easy to take too much off. I got burned a few months ago when somebody shaved my girls nose. It still looks ridiculous and I'm wondering if it will ever look okay or if i'll have to trim all of it to make it blend a little better.

I am very distrustful of all groomers now.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I went back to complain and they offered my money back, but that is no consolidation. Being a groomer myself I always cringe whenever I have to take the wrath from an unsatisfied customer on a dog I had nothing to do with, so I made sure I was clear I was upset at her. She wasn't there and neither was the manager but the groomer there did try to make things better, although the fact that she used the term baboon butt several times didn't help. I will just have to move on there are worse things in life.


----------

